# Anyone done the led mod yet ? before i try lol



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys and girls, Ok here is my problem my wife has just took delivery of her used 58 2008 TT TFSi and she has had it what an hour and a half and has spotted another Audi non TT i might add with ultra bright LED strips under the bumper near the lower front fogs, i realise the TT doesnt have them so its going to be aftermarket items.

But if i was going to try and replicate this said mod to keep the peace what do you reckon, has anyone had any success or tried it or any tips at all what to do and where to start...

They have to be ultra bright like the original audi style, not like dim like some ive seen...

any idea's welocomed..

Yeah and shes only had it just over an hour (here we go again)

She wants 4 exhuasts as well so she tells me.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

why didnt you just buy a TTS :?


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

oh no, here we go again

eBay 12 LED's cost around £16 for 2 sets - break open lense cover and install, wire direct to battery. Superglue lense back together. may require resistors if get error message on DIS
Good Luck!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

neo said:


> But if i was going to try and replicate this said mod to keep the peace what do you reckon, has anyone had any success or tried it or any tips at all what to do and where to start...
> She wants 4 exhuasts as well so she tells me.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Perhaps she should have done her homework :wink: A suggestion: tell her she can't have everything she wants, life doesn't work that way, it's harsh sometimes, etc. etc., throw in some stuff about starving African children while she's counting exhaust pipes. :roll: Job done :lol:


----------



## d0mokun (Jul 27, 2009)

The KB also has a really good guide to DIY running lights, but the photos are gone for now:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=136590


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

If the car has adaptive xenons you can go to Audi for an official (albeit expensive) retrofit. If not then it's the minefield of aftermarket jobs.


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replys so quick guys spot on..

With reguard to the TTS i hear what your saying but they are 10k more than i paid for this car which is a lot..

Ive tried the cant have everything you want senario but i race a car in the northern saloon car championship and it works both ways dont want to shite in my own nest so to speak 

I will have a look at this link and check it out, does anyone have any pictures of them installed allready and working ?

thanks again


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Dont do it.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.forum-auto.com/forum2.ph...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently found out from Regina that we can mod our stock TTS LED's. They're only at 10% of power from the factory.
You can crank'em up to 100% and it's like frickin laserbeams. Via Vag-com.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

you know the specific codes/commands to do that. I still want the damn footwell leds !!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

09TTSQR said:


> I recently found out from Regina that we can mod our stock TTS LED's. They're only at 10% of power from the factory.
> You can crank'em up to 100% and it's like frickin laserbeams. Via Vag-com.


Tony has?????
North American LED DRL's might only be 10% during blinking.
Not so with the rest of the world


----------



## ramborami (Aug 1, 2009)

EDIT/UPDATE: The LED's are OFF when the turn signal is Active (in the USA, at least)
I just tried it.

Anyone here brave enough to try to modify the settings w/ VAGCOM???? If the default is 10%, then I wouldnt go higher than 30%...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When you indicate the DRL'd dim it's the law over here, and not all cars according to Audi
BUT VW Cruise did mine after Audi insisted that they wouldn't work, but guess what Gareth 
managed to get them to work after a lot of faffing about in less than 5b mins I had dimable DRL's


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning Neo.... and welcome to TT ownership, even if it is through you wife!!! 

These are mine (poor photo) retro fitted in the headlight. 
Cost............. Approx £20, knowledge of soldering and an hour labour.....










This is the link for the thread..... Including Ebay link for purchase and install is straight forward.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=146966

Rhino


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

robokn said:


> When you indicate the DRL'd dim it's the law over here, and not all cars according to Audi
> BUT VW Cruise did mine after Audi insisted that they wouldn't work, but guess what Gareth
> managed to get them to work after a lot of faffing about in less than 5b mins I had dimable DRL's


But not - 90% Rob
You know Gareth as well? Can't recommend Hazzy Dayz highly enough.
After sales support at 13000 miles distant is without peer.


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Rhino thanks mate thats the look she is after like, just to be in theme with the other audi models, it cost over a grand last time for her one series 123d zenon upgrade just to get the four halo rings...


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

aleicgrant said:


> you know the specific codes/commands to do that. I still want the damn footwell leds !!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 This is from Tony,
In Vag-com go to 09 Cent. Elect, openup the long coding helper and click on Byte 11.
It will show a value of "Dec: 10 X 1= 10" for 10% brightness.
If you click on the "10" beside the "Dec" you may enter any value up to 100.
Warning; At a value of 100%, you'll be asking for trouble. I had quite a few angry blinkers!!


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Never in the history of mankind has more time been spend worrying about LED lights


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

10% default. this is what the recall was for on TTS when it first came out.
was set to 40 from memory.


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Rhino are these the type you used mate...

Cant get ur link to work to check out on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Morning Neo,

Sorry mate didn't see your post till this morning and i can't acess ebay at work.... :?

The company i used specialise in house hold electrical parts. 
The LED's are actually the under cabinet type for kitchen units.
They are on a PCB so flexible enough to get in but ridgid enough to stay in place.

I will sort a new link tonight mate.

Rhino


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

In the US the TTS LED's are dimmed to 10% of brightness when headlamps are on. When in DRL mode they are Brighter, but when you use your blinker they side you are signaling the LED's turn off, giving the wink effect. Via VCDS, you can make the LED's 100% brightness all the time and disable the wink effect. I have done this to my car... crazy thing is 100% for the LED's is way brighter than I was expecting, I actually set mine to 80% which is still blinding! Thanks again Regina for assistance!


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Rhino, just one other question mate, can you see the indicator ok when these are lit up ie turning whilst there lit up...

thanks Neo


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeh you can see the indicator fine the height of the strip does not cover the indicator at all.
Here's mine i used the same LED strip as Hardrhino


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

If you want to add a strip of LEDs to enhance your car's looks then by all means go ahead. However I can't really see the need or justification to break open a perfectly good set of headlights to perform the mod.

Anyhow you could always go OEM as Audi is charging £895 for a pair of xenons + LEDs lights, fitting would be 1 hour labour so that equates to about an extra £100 to add something that would please the boys/chavs at your local Tesco car park :roll: 

Be warned though, you won't get the boys approval on these boards as you're not 'allowed' to make your car look like TT-S or TT-RS with the fairy lights as it's already caused a fair amount of distress and hurt to the owners who bought their cars for this ultra exclusive feature even though appeared on the bleeding R8 first.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

syc23 said:


> If you want to add a strip of LEDs to enhance your car's looks then by all means go ahead. However I can't really see the need or justification to break open a perfectly good set of headlights to perform the mod.
> 
> Anyhow you could always go OEM as Audi is charging £895 for a pair of xenons + LEDs lights, fitting would be 1 hour labour so that equates to about an extra £100 to add something that would please the boys/chavs at your local Tesco car park :roll:
> 
> Be warned though, you won't get the boys approval on these boards as you're not 'allowed' to make your car look like TT-S or TT-RS with the fairy lights as it's already caused a fair amount of distress and hurt to the owners who bought their cars for this ultra exclusive feature even though appeared on the bleeding R8 first.


syc23 there is no beaking headlights open involved. The LEDS are added through the sidelight hole and can be removed easily.


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Syc23 I can see your point with reguard to the LED mod not winning any points with the TTS and TTRS owners, but in my defence ive owned some of the most top of the range BMW's and Audi's and Subaru's and EVos they have produced and still had people replicate the top spec models, its all ways going to be done to be honest..

I will try the LED mod and if im not happy 100% i will just buy the headlights but at £900 its not cheap for LED's is it, especally when the car value wont change as well, i mean £900 could be two race entries for next season 

Gunneredw1 = Thanks for the advice there mate spot on, do you have a link to the units you used as ive posted a link to ones ive found but not sure if they are correct etc....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's the correct LEDs you need.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-LED-ADD-ON- ... 5635b9eb74


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Gunner... Lol... I just searched my ebay for this!!! So gonna post anyway! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-LED-ADD-ON- ... 5635b9eb74



Not sure why people are of the opinion you need to split open the lights....!!! 
Whole job (both sides) takes an hour..... Its nothing that can't be taken back out and by my calculation
a saving over the Audi official ones of £895+............... No brainer as a MOD.


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys got some sorted as soon as they come i will update ok...


----------



## BMWBig6 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hardrhino said:


> Gunner... Lol... I just searched my ebay for this!!! So gonna post anyway!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WHITE-LED-ADD-ON- ... 5635b9eb74
> 
> ...


So do these LEDs illuminate in all directions equally? Or do they have lenses or reflector housings that concentrate the beam forward, and the beam loses intensity as you move from side to side (or up and down) as with the stock DRL design? From the few photos I have seen of this mod, it appears as if the LEDs remain bright no matter what angle you view them from (but it's hard to tell). I'm trying to determine if they get dimmer when viewed from the side, or if they're just as bright as when viewed head-on from the front.

Also, do these function as true DRL's would (turning on only in the daytime, with headlight switch in AUTO)? Or do they only come on with the lights (manually)? I imagine they don't alternate between dim and bright modes like the OEM DRLs do.

Please pardon the dumb questions if these have been answered before.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Big 6..... These are a simple MOD that utilises the sidelight wiring to make them work.

IE these become your sidelights.....

They are focused frontwards, but unlike the TTS are not housed in seperate compartments and therfore the
viewing angle, as it were is greater, but still doesn't detract from the look....

At the end of the day..... £895+ quid to do the Audi way or £20 and an 1hr of your time!!!

As my old physics teacher used to say..... The only dumb question is the one not asked..... :lol:


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

this is prob the best mod I have seen http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-TT-8J-Bi-Xe...temQQptZAutoteile_Zubehör?hash=item19b71e1ddf


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

Aren't the Audi fitted DRL's operated via a modified light switch in the cabin? What does this do and can it be retrofitted?


----------



## BMWBig6 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hardrhino said:


> Big 6..... These are a simple MOD that utilises the sidelight wiring to make them work.
> 
> IE these become your sidelights.....
> 
> As my old physics teacher used to say..... The only dumb question is the one not asked..... :lol:


OK, then I have one more dumb question. What is a "sidelight?" :mrgreen:

I apologize for my ignorance, I'm across the pond in the U.S., so "sidelight" doesn't mean much to me. We have headlights, taillights, foglights, turn signal indicator lights, parking lights, and DRL's. I think you're talking about our "parking lights" but I'm not 100% certain. The photos in the online knowledge base article for this mod are all missing (expired gallery account?), so I'm limited to plain text translation. Is the bulb housing in question the one closest to the outboard corner, behind the reflector (amber in the US):










Or is it underneath, where the turn signal indicator (and hazard flasher) lives?

Once I know which bulb it is, I can determine when it comes on (in various switch positions).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup, underneath where the indicator is. Ithink they're what you US folks call parking lights.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Sep 10, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Yup, underneath where the indicator is. Ithink they're what you US folks call parking lights.


Thanks. So if these LED kits are wired/soldered to the sidelight (or parking light) receptacle, then they only come on when your headlights come on with AUTO, or if you manually move the switch to the 2 detents or modes past 12 o'clock. Right?

Meaning, they won't actually function like DRLs in the daytime when your lights would be off. Or do they receive constant voltage (vs. switched 12V)?


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

*Ok guys ive done it lol*

See what you all think im sure some wont like it and some will, but basically i got the 12 x Led strip stuck it to some bendy plastic and fed it into the side light hole and along the base of the headlight, then looped the wiring into the original side light bulb wiring so these are now the side lights, ive no bulb error or anything and mainly the wifes happy so for a total of £15 and job done, its been worth it.
Time taken was about an hour on the first light and half an hour on second when i knew what i was doing so here are the pictures and a very low quality video to see what you think ok.....


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Good Work neo. 
Any tips on removing the headlights etc?
I've seen the How To in the KB, but I've also seen a lot of broken headlights on fleabay which makes me think they're a bit fragile....
Cheers
Mark


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks really OEM at night, glad everything went to plan.


----------



## Unclemase (Mar 29, 2008)

Did mine in Florida earlier this week when I was on vacation. Used a diff LED strip off Ebay. If anyone wants link let me know and I'll fish it out. Took a little over an hour for the install.


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

*Nutrafun* THE headlight removal was actually very easy i set out thinking it was going to be a pian in the arse and was pleasently supprised to be honest its as simple as this below..

1, plastic trim between the grill and headlight inner edge is the worst bit its a clip at the top to release it from the slam panel and two clips in the middle behind it you have to get a long screwdriver in from engine bay side to flick the lack tabs whist holding some pressure on it to pull it away.
2, 2 x torx screws hold the top edge of the head light in remove them completly and there is is two more at the base of the light you have to look down behind the back of the light itseld they are 3" down and again torx screws slacken these two off but dont remove them completly as the bottom of the headlight is slotted and just pulls out forwards.
3, once the 4 x torx are out/undo its as easy as jiggling the headlight forward removing the block connector for the wiring and lifting the light out without catching your bumper and thats it head light out...
4, to be honest as far as headlight removal goes they dont get much easyier to remove these days.
5, then its a matter of removing the bulb replacement rear cover and under side grommet pop out the side light and slide in you LED and connect to existing side light bulb wiring and put it all back together...
6, even being very careful and first time you will have it done in no longer than 2 1/2 hrs max

Rob [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers Rob.
That certainly helps. I'm hoping to do this mod in the next week or so. Should go nice with my new TTS bumper front end (without badge!!)


----------



## BMWBig6 (Sep 10, 2007)

neo said:


> *Ok guys ive done it lol*


Are those the same white LEDs that everyone else is getting off eBay? Or are a different color? They look more blue (could be the camera?).


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

They are different ones to be honest but the camera is making them look a bit bluer than they actually are to be honest they are like a xenon white really in real life, easyier to see in daylight picture actually..


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

They look on the little side in the daylight or is that just the camera?


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Its just the camera angle in the picture matty


----------



## swisstoni (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a go at this last night.

I'm not convinced about just poking the side light bulb loosely back into the cavity - it gets bloody hot!

Anyone know what resistors to go for if I were to remove the bulb and just power the LED's to avoid DIS errors?


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

swisstoni said:


> Had a go at this last night.
> 
> I'm not convinced about just poking the side light bulb loosely back into the cavity - it gets bloody hot!
> 
> Anyone know what resistors to go for if I were to remove the bulb and just power the LED's to avoid DIS errors?


i'ts fine, just poke it in without touching any wires, been running mine fine like this for 2 months


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

What i actually did was zip tie the bulb holder to the plastic inner housing ensuring that the bulb had the maximum area around it, as i also didnt want the hot glass melting into anything ive got about an ich all round it in the rear of the light so that should be ok to keep the heat down, after all its mounted in plastic anyway iant it...


----------



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

hi neo,mod looks great ,i have orderd my leds should be here thurs.i must be missing a point but do you still replace the side light bulb or leave it out .sorry for the ques -------kev


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Kev no problems mate you still need to leave the original bulb in its holder on both sides as the car actually turns the power off to the side lights if you just connect the LED's themselves this is down to Led's have a vary low resistance/power comsumption compared to bulbs, so leds by themselves indicates both bulbs are blown also....

My bulbs are litterally illuminating the inside of the back of the headlight itself.. basically doing nothing other than keeping the warning off on dash..


----------



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

ok , i have done the mod ,it was so easy 3 torqs lift the headlight out wire into side light wiring -easy .1hour at the most and it looks great will post so pics -kev


----------



## neo (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent it is easy like, lets see yours lol


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Justan idea and something I'm going to try myself soon:
using this device to power the leds when engine starts:
so I wouldn't have to manually power the leds or forget to power them off and kill the battery.
Plus I have the automatic lights so it's a pain to swith to manual just for the leds  
From what I understood this can be installed in any place in the TT where you have permanent and ground (engine compartiment fuse box) and would monitor voltage change between engine off and engine on. the device learns this difference during the install process.

can bus igntion generator from connects2 to get switched live igntion without ripping the TT:

http://www.lowcostcaraudio.co.uk/lc...ni+gen+can+bus+ignition+generator/pid/9849234


----------



## nictven (Sep 12, 2009)

I've done mine also, thx for all the info, pix, discussionz!

Hadaak, do you have any update about the igntion generator?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

got it today. I'm installing it tomorrow.
Will let you know.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty good news guys. The ignition generator works like a charm!

just be careful about the procedure. it's a bit confusing.
I'll explain in more detail later:
I think Connects2 will see their sales go up on this product :lol:

I bought mine on ebay. lowest offer. 
Here is the link. Just mention My Name Hadaak and you'll be served nice and quick :wink:

http://cgi.ebay.it/Parrot-Switched-...7QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SILF:IT:105

here is the video I made.
Video was made using my iphone so not comment


----------



## jammykirk (Jan 13, 2010)

hi has anyone got a link for where to get the led strips,,,,, cheers


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Anywhere from ebay really, get the 30cm length.


----------



## jammykirk (Jan 13, 2010)

30cm with how many lights would u say on each,,, is the more expensive one better.....cheers


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

jammykirk said:


> 30cm with how many lights would u say on each,,, is the more expensive one better.....cheers


12 is the OEM number per light, so probably best to stick to that. I would search LED strips or something similar and look out for SMD super bright chips as they seem the best but you will never find LED strips as bright as the real deal.


----------



## tdisline (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.forum-auto.com/marques/audi/sujet8059.htm

Quality!


----------



## 34eak01 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

tdisline said:


> http://www.forum-auto.com/marques/audi/sujet8059.htm
> 
> Quality!


Thats a serious effort right there. looks pretty damn neat but still isnt as bright as the real deal. How did he get the light plastic cover off?!


----------



## arazaghi (Feb 9, 2010)

What I don't get is how does the light bar stay in there without moving around? Is it just a really snug fit in there?

Also, is anybody else bothered by the fact that the light bars seem to leave a 2-3 inch un-lit space on the outside edge of the headlight? The bars don't seem to extend all the way to the end of the light...


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

34eak01 said:


>


That is a great effort... Which method have you used to extend them all the way across the light?



arazaghi said:


> What I don't get is how does the light bar stay in there without moving around? Is it just a really snug fit in there?


They 'wedge' in for want of a better term.... They can then be held in the aperture they are pushed through.



arazaghi said:


> Also, is anybody else bothered by the fact that the light bars seem to leave a 2-3 inch un-lit space on the outside edge of the headlight? The bars don't seem to extend all the way to the end of the light...


Thats not really the point.... There are ways to do it (as above) but they can be costly if you make a mistake. :? 
The idea is to recreate the look and not have the *HUGE* expense of the delaer fit xenons etc.....


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

gunneredw1 said:


> Yeh you can see the indicator fine the height of the strip does not cover the indicator at all.
> Here's mine i used the same LED strip as Hardrhino


Your TT is the same as mine on ride hight and pinched your pic and photoshopped it to see how it looks lowered (hope you dont mind) but its pretty much convinced me that I need to pick up some springs! nice DRL mod btw, its newxt on my list!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have some for sale :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Razza (Nov 23, 2010)

I've just ordered these... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-R8-style...arParts_SM&hash=item53e5b61a42#ht_2310wt_1139 to play with.

If you retro-fit the LED super bright strip, would you be able to adjust the brightness using VAG-COM like you do for OEM LED DRLs? I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to - so the retro ones might out-shine the turn indicator lights? If you could adjust them, then wouldn't it be controlled by mark-space ratio or frequency so could burn out the remaining original filament bulb faster? I'm thinking I wouldn't want to remove the light cluster more than I'd have to...


----------

